# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raitiovaunuhavaintoja - syyskuu 2009

## GT8N

1.9.

52 /1A
2119 liikkeellä Mäkelänkadulla tositoimissa. Syyskausi on siis julistettu alkaneeksi.  :Smile:

----------


## risukasa

> 1.9.
> 
> 52 /1A
> 2119 liikkeellä Mäkelänkadulla tositoimissa. Syyskausi on siis julistettu alkaneeksi.


Eilen 2.9. vaunua 52 näki myös kutoskasilla, lie sijoitettu johonkin pitkään iltaruuhkavuoroon kuten 159.

----------


## Albert

2.9: 
HKL 153 iltaruuhkaan 1A.
Kolmosella ja seiskalla yksi MLNRV (80 ja 85)
Kahdeksikon pysäkkinäytössä "Helsinginkatu" kaksi kertaa; "Kustaankatu" ja "Helsinginkatu". "Marian sairaala"kin näytetään, vaikka on ollut jo aikaa pois, eikä vähään aikaan tule takaisin.
Vallilassa edelleen (ainakin) kolme väliosaa ilman "isäntää".

----------


## ess

2.9.2009

Välipalanivel #76 peruutteli noin klo 14 Töölön hallista linjan 10 iltapäiväruuhkavaunuksi.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Kahdeksikon pysäkkinäytössä "Helsinginkatu" kaksi kertaa; "Kustaankatu" ja "Helsinginkatu".


Pysäkkikilvet ja raitiovaunukaistamerkit ovat melkoista sekametelisoppaa tuolla alueella. Pysäkkien nimet ovat erilaisia varsinaisessa pysäkkikilvessä, pysäkkikatoksen reunassa ja vaunun sisänäytöissä. Autot puolestaan ohjataan ryhmittymään kääntymistä varten lainvastaisesti raitiovaunukaistalle.

Mielestäni paras ratkaisu Helsinginkadulla olisi poistaa ylimääräinen Kustaankadun pysäkki (vain 140 m etäisyys uuteen pysäkkiin), jolloin päästäisiin oikomaan radan turhat ja matkustajille epämukavat mutkittelut. Tilalle tehtäisiin suora ja asianmukaisesti korotettu kiskoalue, jolle autot eivät ryhmittyisi. 




> 2.9.2009
> 
> Välipalanivel #76 peruutteli noin klo 14 Töölön hallista linjan 10 iltapäiväruuhkavaunuksi.


Tiistaina 1.9. vaunu 76 oli aamuruuhkassa linjalla 10 ja iltaruuhkassa linjalla 4.

----------


## late-

> Mielestäni paras ratkaisu Helsinginkadulla olisi poistaa ylimääräinen Kustaankadun pysäkki (vain 140 m etäisyys uuteen pysäkkiin), jolloin päästäisiin oikomaan radan turhat ja matkustajille epämukavat mutkittelut. Tilalle tehtäisiin suora ja asianmukaisesti korotettu kiskoalue, jolle autot eivät ryhmittyisi.


Samaa mieltä ja tarkoitus on ollut ehdottaakin, mutta on puuttunut aikaa ja sopiva foorumi. Lobbauksessa on pysyvä sujuvuuden seurantaa ja infran kehittämistä hoitava ryhmittymä kolmikannalla tilaaja-operaattori-kaupunkisuunnittelu. Jos tämä syntyy, voisi näihin keskikokoisiin kehittämisprojekteihin löytyä paremmat edellytykset.

----------


## ess

3.9.2009

Linjan 3X lisäliikenteessä oli ainakin välipalanivel #85.

----------


## GT8N

3.9.

73 /3X Ainakin kyseinen vaunu ajoi reitin Ensi linja - Rautatieasema - Bulevardi - Kaivopuisto - Aleksanterinkatu - Rautatieasema - Ensi linja, vaikka HKL linjalla -palsta antoi ymmärtää reitiksi Areenan talon lenkki - Rautatieasema - Bulevardi - Telakkakatu. Ja tieto koko linjasta oli siis vasta saman aamun lehdessä. Missään muualla ei mitään tietoa ollut, ei edes tämän foorumin joukkoliikenneuutisissa (!)

151 /6

Vaunun 227 nelososasta oli poistettu kaksi penkkiä. Hiukan ristiriidassa ainaisen istumapaikkojen tärkeyden toitottamisen kanssa.



```
I=ovi  k=kääntöistuin  x=tavallinen istumapaikka  ____=nivel


osa 4 nyt:

takapää
______
k    x
I   xx
I   xx
k    x
______     
etupää
```

Ennenhän ovettomalla puolella oli neljä kahdenistuttavaa riviä. Muissa vaunuissa en ole vielä havainnut vastaavaa muutosta.

----------


## NS

> Vaunun 227 nelososasta oli poistettu kaksi penkkiä. Hiukan ristiriidassa ainaisen istumapaikkojen tärkeyden toitottamisen kanssa.
> ...
> Ennenhän ovettomalla puolella oli neljä kahdenistuttavaa riviä. Muissa vaunuissa en ole vielä havainnut vastaavaa muutosta.


Kuvailemasi kaksi penkkiä ovat puuttuneet vaunusta 227 niin kauan kuin muistan, eli jo vuosien ajan. En ihmettelisi ellei niitä ole siinä vaunussa koskaan ollutkaan. Tämän vuoksi en usko että samoja penkkejä tullaan poistamaan muista vaunuista.

----------


## kuukanko

4.9.2009

Vallila Design Week -kokoteipattu 59 / 6 ja 8

----------


## trumanb

4.9.

Vaunu 95 matkasi Kustaa Vaasan tietä pitkin Koskelan hallille päin, mutta kilvissä luki Hietalahti.

----------


## MrArakawa

> 3.9.
> 
> 73 /3X Ainakin kyseinen vaunu ajoi reitin Ensi linja - Rautatieasema - Bulevardi - Kaivopuisto - Aleksanterinkatu - Rautatieasema - Ensi linja, vaikka HKL linjalla -palsta antoi ymmärtää reitiksi Areenan talon lenkki - Rautatieasema - Bulevardi - Telakkakatu. Ja tieto koko linjasta oli siis vasta saman aamun lehdessä. Missään muualla ei mitään tietoa ollut, ei edes tämän foorumin joukkoliikenneuutisissa (!)


Tämän foorumin joukkoliikenneuutisissa tietoa ilotulitusillan poikkeus- ja lisäliikenteestä on ollut luettavissa maanantaista lähtien. Mitä taas tulee 3X:n reittiin, niin ajaminen Telakkakadun päätepysäkille olisi ollut erittäin hidasta, sillä Tehtaankatu oli aivan tukossa ajosuunnassa kohti Hernesaarta. Esim. 3B:n ratikoilta kohti Eläintarhaa kesti Eiran lenkissä 30-45 minuuttia, mutta toiseen suuntaan liikenne soljui huomattavasti paremmin. 3X:n oli siis nopeampi ajaa Kaivopuiston kautta, jolloin säästyttiin myös kylmien vaihteiden vekslaamiselta. Arenatalon silmukka taasen on liikenteellisesti hieman haastava, joten yleensä suositaan Linjoja.

----------


## risukasa

5.9.09
#76 aamulla Koskelan huoltoraiteilla. Alkuillasta koeajossa.

----------


## Albert

7.9. päivällä:
HKL 66:n Saksan matka alkoi.
HKL 150 ja 175 tilausajossa.
HKL 151 linjalla 6/8.
HKL 154 koulutusajossa.
Ykis mlnrv, 76, havaittu jollain Mannerheimintien linjalla!

----------


## risukasa

> Ykis mlnrv, 76, havaittu jollain Mannerheimintien linjalla!


Kympillä oli  .

----------


## Albert

Ei havainto vaan toive! Mutten kehtaa uutta ketjua tästä tehdä.
Haluaisin nähdä (ensimmäisen kerran elämässäni) vaunun HKL 165, ja jopa kuvata sitä.
Mahdollisia vinkkejä ottaa vastaan spåra@raitiovaunu.fi

----------


## rvk1249

> Ei havainto vaan toive! Mutten kehtaa uutta ketjua tästä tehdä.
> Haluaisin nähdä (ensimmäisen kerran elämässäni) vaunun HKL 165, ja jopa kuvata sitä.
> Mahdollisia vinkkejä ottaa vastaan spåra@raitiovaunu.fi


Ollut ajokoulutuksessa parina päivänä nyt syyskuussa. 10-14 välillä tällä viikolla voi bongata mahdollisesti liikenteestä (koulutusajoa ilman matkustajia).

----------


## Albert

> Ollut ajokoulutuksessa parina päivänä nyt syyskuussa. 10-14 välillä tällä viikolla voi bongata mahdollisesti liikenteestä (koulutusajoa ilman matkustajia).


Kiitos! Koskelastako lähtenee / palaa?

----------


## vko

> Haluaisin nähdä (ensimmäisen kerran elämässäni) vaunun HKL 165, ja jopa kuvata sitä.


Tänään 8.9. kyseinen vaunu liikkui Sturenkatua hitaasti kohti Koskelaa hieman kello yhden jälkeen.

----------


## Albert

090909 päivällä:
MLNRV: 76 linja 10, 80 linja 3.
Koulutusajossa nähtyjä: 48, 52 (NrIs), 151, 153, 162, 163.
Ei lukenut kympin destinaatiossa "Kolmikulma" tietenkään.
Ja paluusuuntaan pysäkkinäytössä "Lasipalatsi" on tottakai "Kolmikulma". Mutta sitten tehtiin pitkään ja hartaasti töitä ohjaamossa. Niinpä seuraava pyskki olikin sitten "Kansallismuseo". 
Lienee nykyäänkin mahdotonta tehdä käyttäjälle ystävällisiä käyttöliittymiä, vaikka kyseessä on noinkin suppea toiminnan kohde.

----------


## ess

> Ja paluusuuntaan pysäkkinäytössä "Lasipalatsi" on tottakai "Kolmikulma". Mutta sitten tehtiin pitkään ja hartaasti töitä ohjaamossa. Niinpä seuraava pyskki olikin sitten "Kansallismuseo". 
> Lienee nykyäänkin mahdotonta tehdä käyttäjälle ystävällisiä käyttöliittymiä, vaikka kyseessä on noinkin suppea toiminnan kohde.


Livaa tai kilpilaitetta ei voi käyttää vaunun ollessa pienimmässäkään liikkeessä. Kilpien muuttamiseenkin voi mennä kymmenenkin sekuntia vaikka tietäisi täsmälleen mitä tekee.

----------


## Albert

> Livaa tai kilpilaitetta ei voi käyttää vaunun ollessa pienimmässäkään liikkeessä. Kilpien muuttamiseenkin voi mennä kymmenenkin sekuntia vaikka tietäisi täsmälleen mitä tekee.


Varmasti näin on. En laske sekunteja enkä tarkkaile kuljettajia enkä raportoi heistä.
Saatoin vain havaita Lasipalatsin pysäkillä, että kuljettajan käyttöliittymä *ei voi olla* kunnolla käyttäjän tarpeisiin suunniteltu.
Ja sehän ei todellakaan ole käyttäjän syy!!

----------


## MrArakawa

> Livaa tai kilpilaitetta ei voi käyttää vaunun ollessa pienimmässäkään liikkeessä.


Pienellä kikkailulla livan toimintoja voi suorittaa myös liikkeessä.

----------


## GT8N

9.9.

86 menossa Mäkelänkatua Pasilaan kilvitettynä linjalle "7", kyseessä oli ilmeisesti linjalle tulo (~14.40). Jälleen kehuja livan käyttäjäystävällisyydestä.

----------


## tlajunen

> 9.9.
> 
> 86 menossa Mäkelänkatua Pasilaan kilvitettynä linjalle "7", kyseessä oli ilmeisesti linjalle tulo (~14.40). Jälleen kehuja livan käyttäjäystävällisyydestä.


Oli vielä iltakuuden jälkeen 7B:llä, saaden kehuja satunnaisilta matkaajilta.

----------


## Albert

10.9.:
Koulutusvaunuja HKL 31, 152, 154, 162...
Ovatkohan mannet koulutusvaunuja mainosten vuoksi, kun ei niitä sitten linjalla näe.
HKL 150 oli myös liikkeellä.
MLNRV-havaintoja: 80 (7), 85 (6/8).
HKL 42 (NRIs) käytettiin varovasti Vallilassa ulkona omin konein. Jokohan tulee kohtakin ajokuntoon.

----------


## late-

> Saatoin vain havaita Lasipalatsin pysäkillä, että kuljettajan käyttöliittymä *ei voi olla* kunnolla käyttäjän tarpeisiin suunniteltu.


Helmin käyttöliittymähän on operaattorin vaatimuksesta ratikoissa integroitu ratikoiden ajoneuvotietokoneiden käyttöliittymään. Samalla siitä tulee liva. Välissä on parisen hidasta sarjaväylää, joista seuraa omat hitautensa. Bussipuolella käytetään Helmin omia päätteitä.

Ratikoiden käyttämällä vanhalla Helmin ajoneuvotietokoneella poikkeusreitille siirtyminen vaatii muistaakseni kaksi napinpainallusta pysäkillä ja poikkeusreitiltä palaaminen taas kaksi. Pysäkkien askeltaminen taitaa vaatia päälle painalluksen per pysäkki.

Liikkeessä näitä ei ole tarkoitus tehdä a) turvallisuussyistä ja b) koska laitteiden iän takia GPS ei anna tarkkaa sijaintia, joten sijainti pitää saada kiinnitettyä tunnettuun pisteeseen eli pysäkkiin. Liikkeessä oltaessa järjestelmä ei tiedä mihin pitäisi hypätä.

Uudemmat infojärjestelmän hallitsevat näitä tilanteita selvästi paremmin. Niissä on parempi paikannuslaitteisto ja mahdollisuus välittää datan korjauksia liikkeessä olevaan ajoneuvoon. Vanhaan järjestelmään näitä ei jälkikäteen helposti saa.

----------


## Albert

*HKL 34*, mikä se on tämä virroitin vaunun katolla. Ei liene vakiotavaraa NR ykkösessä.
http://www.raitio.org/news/uukuva09/34_virr.jpg

----------


## JE

Tuollainen virroitin oli joskus vuosia sitten vaunussa 111, ja sen jälkeen vaunussa 107 (mainitun ollessa viimeinen tai ainakin viimeisiä "plussaamattomia" NrII-vaunuja joskus 2003-2004 tienoilla). Käsittääkseni tuo virroitintyyppi on Schunkin valmistama aivan kuten Variotrameista tuttu, myös joissakin Valmet-nivelissä nähty malli, vaikka ulkoisesti onkin toki enemmän sukua Siemens-virroittimelle, joka on Helsingin raitiovaunuille tyypillisin.

----------


## trumanb

> 10.9.:
> Ovatkohan mannet koulutusvaunuja mainosten vuoksi, kun ei niitä sitten linjalla näe.


Tänään 10.9. oli ainakin Marianne-Manne eli HKL 154 linjalla 7B. Havainto puoli viiden aikoihin Hakaniemen metroaseman pysäkillä.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Tänään 10.9. oli ainakin Marianne-Manne eli HKL 154 linjalla 7B. Havainto puoli viiden aikoihin Hakaniemen metroaseman pysäkillä.


Sama vaunu tuli vastaan klo 18:02 Kaivokadulla, siis oikoreitillä! Sattumalta kaveri ajeli nelosta ko. vaunun perässä Manskulla ja meno oli äärettömän hidasta; Oopperan pysäkilläkin seisoessa taisi mennä yli kolme minuuttia.  :Sad:  Ei tainnut olla homma hanskassa. Vai noudatettiinko määräystä 10km/h ristikoissa myös muuallakin? 
Jos toisaalla on keskustelua hurjastelevista busseista, niin onko matkustajien edun mukaista myöskään se, että ratikat kulkevat kuin täit tervassa? Kohta voisi raitioliikenteessä siirtyä takaisin hevosvetoon nopeuksien puolesta!

----------


## risukasa

> Sama vaunu tuli vastaan klo 18:02 Kaivokadulla, siis oikoreitillä! Sattumalta kaveri ajeli nelosta ko. vaunun perässä Manskulla ja meno oli äärettömän hidasta; Oopperan pysäkilläkin seisoessa taisi mennä yli kolme minuuttia.  Ei tainnut olla homma hanskassa. Vai noudatettiinko määräystä 10km/h ristikoissa myös muuallakin? 
> Jos toisaalla on keskustelua hurjastelevista busseista, niin onko matkustajien edun mukaista myöskään se, että ratikat kulkevat kuin täit tervassa? Kohta voisi raitioliikenteessä siirtyä takaisin hevosvetoon nopeuksien puolesta!


Taisi vaan olla seiskassa kuski, jolla ei ole paljoa kokemusta Mannen ajamisesta. Jotkut ovat olleet puolikin vuotta ilman yhtään Manne-ajoa. Nyt on Mannejen sijoittelua uudistettu sikäli, että tavoitteena on pitää yllä kaikkien koulutettujen ajotuntumaa.

Suurin raitioliikenteen hidaste ei kuitenkaan ole ajonopeus, vaan liikennevaloaallon nopeus, matkustajien nousuajat, muun liikenteen aiheuttamat häiriöt, jne. Manne kärsii myös erityisesti tuosta matkustajien vitkastelusta, koska siinä ei saa seistessä ovinappeja pois käytöstä. Lisäksi seiskan aikataulut ovat iltaisin kireät, eilenkin ajoin seiskan viimeisen lähdön halliin 14 minuuttia myöhässä, vaikka matkustajista ei ollut tietoakaan.

----------


## dietreut

> Manne kärsii myös erityisesti tuosta matkustajien vitkastelusta, koska siinä ei saa seistessä ovinappeja pois käytöstä. .


Pakko todeta, että ainakin minä selviän pysäkkitoiminnoista kaikkein nopeimmin juuri mannella. Ja ovinapit saa kyllä pois.

----------


## risukasa

> Pakko todeta, että ainakin minä selviän pysäkkitoiminnoista kaikkein nopeimmin juuri mannella. Ja ovinapit saa kyllä pois.


No juu, ottamalla automatiikan kokonaan pois menevät myös ovinapit. Mutta sitten tuleekin haasteeksi se ettei mankeloi ketään. Ja juuri tuo rutiinin puute muuttaa tilannetta.

----------


## Albert

11.9.: Vaunu 55 palasi Saksan matkaltaan.
Mahtaa Vallila olla täynnään näitä Saksasta tuotuja (varustelussa), mlnrv-vaunuja, jotka eivät liiku ja kytkemättömiä väliosia.
Kaksi mlnrv:tä hokasin tänään linjaliikenteessä. Ja jarrut eivät muuten vongu!
Niin ja tuleva 166 on myös Vallilassa nostettuna.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:01 ----------

11.9.: Päivän saksisanka.
Minkähänlaisesta vaunusta? Vallila tänään.

----------


## risukasa

11.9.09

#45 linjalta 7B vaihdettiin pois linjalta Radanrakentajantien sivuraiteella. Takana tuleva vuoro pääsi samalla ohi. Tilalle tuotiin joku Koskelan lippavaunu (ellei niitä ole vain yksi). #45:ttä vaivasi eilen pysähdyksen venyminen, vaunu ei pysähtynyt alamäkeen ollenkaan ilman kiskojarrua tai täyttä seisontajarrua. Pysähdyttyään kyllä pysyi paikallaan puolijarrullakin. Tämänpäiväisestä viasta en varmaksi tiedä.

Vaununvaihdon yhteydessä tuli myös huomattua, että tuo sivuraiteen vastavaihde on tällä hetkellä kylmä, eli ei käänny sähköllä.

----------


## Kaid

11. 9. 2009:

HKL 76 linjalla 10
HKL 86 linjalla 7B

----------


## MrArakawa

> Vaununvaihdon yhteydessä tuli myös huomattua, että tuo sivuraiteen vastavaihde on tällä hetkellä kylmä, eli ei käänny sähköllä.


Tuo vaihde on ollut kylmänä kuukausikaupalla, taitaapi itse asiassa olla kohta vuoden päivät kun se on viimeksi kääntynyt sähköllä. Asiasta on kyllä kerrottu eteenpäin, mutta ilmeisesti korjaustyön vaiva suhteessa vaihteen tarpeellisuuteen on liian suuri. Sääli sinänsä, osa 7B:n kuljettajista tykkäsi ajella silloin tällöin sivuraiteen kautta.

----------


## ess

> Tuo vaihde on ollut kylmänä kuukausikaupalla, taitaapi itse asiassa olla kohta vuoden päivät kun se on viimeksi kääntynyt sähköllä. Asiasta on kyllä kerrottu eteenpäin, mutta ilmeisesti korjaustyön vaiva suhteessa vaihteen tarpeellisuuteen on liian suuri. Sääli sinänsä, osa 7B:n kuljettajista tykkäsi ajella silloin tällöin sivuraiteen kautta.


Eli koneisto on otettu parempaan käyttöön?

----------


## vristo

> 11.9.: Päivänsaksisanka.
> Minkähänlaisesta vaunusta? Vallila tänään.


Taitaa olla ex-MVV 510:n virroitin; tyypillinen saksalaistyypinen saksisanka. Uudessa elämässään se on toki HKL 166.


http://www.raitio.org/news/uukuva09/.../510_diss1.jpg

http://www.raitio.org/ratikat/helsin...510_211294.jpg

----------


## risukasa

> Tuo vaihde on ollut kylmänä kuukausikaupalla, taitaapi itse asiassa olla kohta vuoden päivät kun se on viimeksi kääntynyt sähköllä. Asiasta on kyllä kerrottu eteenpäin, mutta ilmeisesti korjaustyön vaiva suhteessa vaihteen tarpeellisuuteen on liian suuri. Sääli sinänsä, osa 7B:n kuljettajista tykkäsi ajella silloin tällöin sivuraiteen kautta.


Nyt kun asemalle on saatu uudet ohitusraiteet, ja Asemapäällikönkadun risteyksessäkin on mahdollista pakitella vaihteen taakse, niin noista Radanrakentajantien vaihteista olisi kyllä hyvä päästä eroon.

----------


## 339-DF

> Nyt kun asemalle on saatu uudet ohitusraiteet, ja Asemapäällikönkadun risteyksessäkin on mahdollista pakitella vaihteen taakse, niin noista Radanrakentajantien vaihteista olisi kyllä hyvä päästä eroon.


Mä olen tulkinnut niin, että sivuraiteen sijoitus on tuossa siksi että siitä voisi helposti ajaa messujen aikaan lisävuoroja. Tosin ei sitä kyllä siihen käytetä.

----------


## risukasa

12.9.09

#76 / 7B, #80 / 9, #57 / 6-8
#165 tilurissa Salmisaaressa, illalla #150 paxin kanssa Hämeentiellä ja Aleksilla tyhjänä

----------


## risukasa

13.9.09

#76 tänään nimikkovuorossaan.

----------


## rvk1249

Maanantaina 14.9.2009 olivat vaunut 151, 152, 153, 154, 162, 163 ja 165 kaikki aamuruuhkassa yhtäaikaa linjalla.

163 oli vuorossa 106 ja 165 oli vuorossa 73.

----------


## Albert

> Maanantaina 14.9.2009 olivat vaunut 151, 152, 153, 154, 162, 163 ja 165 kaikki aamuruuhkassa yhtäaikaa linjalla.


Kuljettajakurssi on jo varioissa!

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:24 ----------




> Taitaa olla ex-MVV 510:n virroitin; tyypillinen saksalaistyypinen saksisanka. Uudessa elämässään se on toki HKL 166.


Kyllä, aivan oikein. Olisi mukava yllätys, jos tuo saksisanka vielä laitettaisiin vaunuun takaisin. Mutta tuskinpa.

----------


## GT8N

> Maanantaina 14.9.2009 olivat vaunut 151, 152, 153, 154, 162, 163 ja 165 kaikki aamuruuhkassa yhtäaikaa linjalla.


Oikein mukavaa, kun pitkästä aikaa oli paljon saksanvaunuja yhtäaikaa linjalla. Varsinkin 163 ja 165 olivat kerrassaan upea ilmestys komeissa väreissään.  :Razz: 

H1 oli liikkeellä Vallilasta Koskelan suuntaan.
32 oli aamulla Vallilassa pihalla, 42 puolestaan iltapäivällä koeajossa Käpylässä.

59 /6/8 matalassa vuorossa (!)
64 /3B
76 /10 
80 ja 85 /3B/T
86 /7B

----------


## iiko

> 59 /6/8 matalassa vuorossa (!)


Olenpa minäkin huomannut sen, ettei ole kerta eikä toinen, kun matalassa vuorosssa onkin korkea vaunu. Kannattiko mokoma, jos sitä ei kyetä toteuttamaan?

----------


## risukasa

> Olenpa minäkin huomannut sen, ettei ole kerta eikä toinen, kun matalassa vuorosssa onkin korkea vaunu. Kannattiko mokoma, jos sitä ei kyetä toteuttamaan?


Keskimäärin matalavaunuja on ollut ajossa vähintään sen verran mitä aikataulut vaativat. Useammin on käynyt päin vastoin, eli korkeisiinkin vuoroihin on saatu sijoitettua matalia vaunuja. Myöskin usein kun matalassa vuorossa on väärä kalusto, se on vaihdettu sinne kesken päivän, eli vuoro on kuitenkin lähtenyt hallista matalavaunulla.

14.9.09

Havaitsin iltaruuhkassa ainoastaan yhden mannen, #151 linjalla 1A  :Sad:

----------


## Albert

> 42 puolestaan iltapäivällä koeajossa Käpylässä.


15.9.: Nelkytkakkosen näin tänään Salmisaaren suunnalla koeajossa. Lienee ensimmäinen uusilla linjakilvillä varustettu NR I, joka on ollut liikkeellä kaupungilla.

----------


## risukasa

16.9.09 Aamu:

153 / 7B
86 / 7B
162 / 1A

----------


## iiko

> 15.9.: Nelkytkakkosen näin tänään Salmisaaren suunnalla koeajossa. Lienee ensimmäinen uusilla linjakilvillä varustettu NR I, joka on ollut liikkeellä kaupungilla.


Eli tästä lähin NR I:tkin pilataan tuolla surkealla linjakilpityypillä?

Ai miten niin surkealla? Sellainen linjakilpi, joka ei näy kunnolla joka säällä, on minusta surkea. Aurinkoisella kelillä nuo nimittäin näkyvät erittäin huonosti. Ilmeisesti se oranssinvärinen led-taulu, joita on busseissa, ei sitten ollut syystä taikka toisesta hyvä ratkaisu raitiovaunuihn,

----------


## risukasa

Huhut kertovat mitä mielenkiintoisimmista kähminnöistä linjakilpivalinnan suhteen, mutta joka tapauksessa, olen täysin samaa mieltä että nivelvaunuissa käytettävä LCD-kilpityyppi on surkea. Variotramin ratkaisu on kirjasimen koon ja ulkonäön kautta hieman helppolukuisempi, mutta sekin on pilattu surkealla loisteputkitaustavalaistuksella, joka on jatkuvasti rikki.

Tänään vielä #74 / 7A

----------


## ess

Jossain nivelvaunussahan oli joskus koekäytössä oranssit LED-kilvet. Näihin ei sitten kuitenkaan päädytty.

----------


## rvk1249

> Jossain nivelvaunussahan oli joskus koekäytössä oranssit LED-kilvet. Näihin ei sitten kuitenkaan päädytty.


Kyseinen vaunu oli HKL 87.

----------


## Albert

> Kyseinen vaunu oli HKL 87.


Aivan spontaani testi tuli kerran tehtyä Senaatintorin pysäkillä:
Vaunun 87 ja rullakilpivaunujen teksti/numerot näkyivät melkein jo Aleksanterinkadun pysäkiltä. Muiden suunnilleen vasta kohdalla. Aurinko paistoi pitkin katua.
Eli totta kai kannatti hylätä noin hyvin toimiva kilpilaitteisto. :Mad: 

17.9: Mlnrv 102 ja koeajolla VH-KH-VH.

----------


## Albert

18.9.: Kaksi väliosaa lisää Vallilaan.
DiaSpårana vaunu 49.

----------


## GT8N

17.8. 

86 /7B, näyttää olevan melko säännöllisesti.

Ihmettelen myös, mikä vika oli led-kilpisessä 87:ssä. Miksei näitä oikeasti näkyvämpiä kilpiä voinut laittaa muihinkin vaunuihin? LCD-kilvet kun eivät näy yhtään mihinkään. Sisällä ne toimivat hyvin linjanunero-, tai pysäkkinäyttönä, mutta ulkona ne eivät yksinkertaisesti näy hyvin juuri koskaan. Oikeastaan ainoastaan hiukan hämärässä. Valosalla kun ei näy mihinkään, ja yöllä teksti taas hukkuu taustavaloon. Jos halutaan panostaa selkeyteen, tulisi välittömästi valita jotkin toiset kilvet, onhan nauhakilvetkin nykyisiä selkeämpiä. Onpahan jopa Pohjolan Liikennekin, joka pitkään suosi LCD-kilpiä vihdoin siirtynyt led-kilpiin.

----------


## Albert

> Huhut kertovat mitä mielenkiintoisimmista kähminnöistä linjakilpivalinnan suhteen, mutta joka tapauksessa, olen täysin samaa mieltä että nivelvaunuissa käytettävä LCD-kilpityyppi on surkea. Variotramin ratkaisu on kirjasimen koon ja ulkonäön kautta hieman helppolukuisempi, mutta sekin on pilattu surkealla loisteputkitaustavalaistuksella, joka on jatkuvasti rikki.


No jos noissa huhuissa on perää! Kyllähän kasiseiskan kilvet olivat aivan omaa luokkaansa.
Mutta huhut ovat aina huhuja. Olisiko tässäkin vain syynä täydellinen tietämättömyys, joka lähentelee synnynnäistä tyhmyyttä?

----------


## NS

Pidennetty vaunu 76 on ollut usein viime aikoina linjalla 10, kuten myös tänään. Kun sitä ilmeisesti säilytetään toistaiseksi Töölön hallissa, niin miksiköhän sitä ei käytetä myös linjalla 4? Vai onko kenties käytetty joskus tällä tai viime viikolla?

----------


## rvk1249

> Pidennetty vaunu 76 on ollut usein viime aikoina linjalla 10, kuten myös tänään. Kun sitä ilmeisesti säilytetään toistaiseksi Töölön hallissa, niin miksiköhän sitä ei käytetä myös linjalla 4? Vai onko kenties käytetty joskus tällä tai viime viikolla?


76 ja 86 ovat matkustajalaskentavaunuja, ja ne sijoitetaan niihin vuoroihin, mistä halutaan matkustajatietoja. Vuorot ovat ennalta määrättyjä.

----------


## NS

> 76 ja 86 ovat matkustajalaskentavaunuja, ja ne sijoitetaan niihin vuoroihin, mistä halutaan matkustajatietoja. Vuorot ovat ennalta määrättyjä.


Ok, kiitos tiedosta. Olenkin nähnyt 86:ssa jotain "laatikoita" ovien yläpuolella.

----------


## Albert

> Jossain nivelvaunussahan oli joskus koekäytössä oranssit LED-kilvet. Näihin ei sitten kuitenkaan päädytty.


*Katsopa kuva*. On hyvät heijastukset tuulilasissa. Mutta kilpi on täysin luettavissa kauempaakin. Vertailukuvaa ei kerta kaikkiaan tarvita. Jokainen tietää, että lcd-kilvistä ei tuossa tilanteessa saisi mitään selvää. Siis lcd oli oiva valinta HKL:ta.

Vieläköhän vaunu 50 on matkustajalaskentavaunu?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> *Katsopa kuva*. On hyvät heijastukset tuulilasissa. Mutta kilpi on täysin luettavissa kauempaakin. Vertailukuvaa ei kerta kaikkiaan tarvita.


Kannatan kyllä led-kilpiä, mutta sanottakoon silti, että valokuva ei ole oikea väline niiden luettavuuden arviointiin. Kameran dynaaminen alue on niin pieni verrattuna ihmissilmään, että se korostaa kontrastia aina reilusti. Ihmissilmä pystyy mukautumaan paljon paremmin ja erottelemaan kirkkaassakin valossa hämäriä kohtia helposti. Todennäköisesti nuokin heijastukset näyttivät luonnossa paljon vähäisemmiltä.

Toisaalta valokuva myös vähän auttaa led-kilpeä ja korostaa sen kirkkautta tuollaisessa pilvisessä säässä, koska vähäisempikin valo riittää tekemään kameran kennoihin hyvin kirkkaat kohdat, kun valotus säädetään ympäristön mukaan. Auringonpaisteessa otetussa kuvassa luultavasti led-kilpiäkään ei taas näkisi.

----------


## Albert

> Kannatan kyllä led-kilpiä, mutta sanottakoon silti, että valokuva ei ole oikea väline niiden luettavuuden arviointiin.


No tuolla aiemmin kerroin omin silmin tehdyistä havainnoista. Eli ei tosiaan tarvita valokuvaa arviointiin. Ero on niin ilmiselvä. Totta kai on olosuhteita, joissa mikään ei näy. Lcd-kilvillä vain melkein kaikki olosuhteet ovat sellaisia.

----------


## NS

Havainto 19.9.2009: Ilahtuneena panin merkille, että linjojen 3B/T ja 6 nykyiset poikkeusreitit ja niiden pysäkit oli kerrankin ohjelmoitu vaunujen näyttötauluja ohjaavaan järjestelmään. Kolmosten ulko- ja sisänäytöissä määränpäiksi ilmoitettiin normaalin Eläintarhan lisäksi tilapäiset päätepysäkit Eira (tarkoittaen Perämiehenkatua) ja Kirurgi. Kuutosella puolestaan kohti etelää kulkevien vaunujen näytöissä luki Kolmikulma. Siten kyltit olivat kerrankin ajan tasalla poikkeustilanteessa.

Oletan että poikkeusliikenteelle tehtiin erilliset aikataulut, jolloin näyttötaulujen uudelleen ohjelmoiminen sujui "samassa rysäyksessä". Homma ei kuitenkaan sujunut kommelluksitta, sillä usean vaunun ulkonäytöissä luki "Eldintarha Djurgerden", eli niissä oli kirjoitusvirhe molemmissa sanoissa. Lisäksi sisänäytöissä linjanumeroina oli joko "3TPM" tai "3BKI". Voihan nolo!  :Tongue:

----------


## rvk1249

> Lisäksi sisänäytöissä linjanumeroina oli joko "3TPM" tai "3BKI". Voihan nolo!


PM=Perämies, ja KI=Kirurgi. Ei tullut suunnitelijalle varmaan mieleen, että nuo ohjelmoidut poikkeusreitien lisätekstit, joilla ne erottaa normaaleista reiteistä, näkyisi sisänätöissä. Kuten jo aikaisemmin on tullut foorumilla esille, järjestelmän sisänäytön linja/määränpää tulee yhdestä ja samasta tiedostosta, kun taas ulkokilpiin tulee linjanumero eri tiedostosta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Havainto 19.9.2009: Ilahtuneena panin merkille, että linjojen 3B/T ja 6 nykyiset poikkeusreitit ja niiden pysäkit oli kerrankin ohjelmoitu vaunujen näyttötauluja ohjaavaan järjestelmään.


Erinomaista, että määränpäät on saatu ohjelmoitua oikein. Toivottavasti tällä tavalla toimitaan jatkossakin, kun poikkeusliikenne on etukäteen tiedossa. Samaa periaatetta soisi käytettävän myös etukäteen tiedossa olevassa lisäliikenteessä, esim. jos ajetaan ylimääräistä 10X-linjaa Kuusitielle, lukekoon siinä sitten Kuusitie.




> Homma ei kuitenkaan sujunut kommelluksitta, sillä usean vaunun ulkonäytöissä luki "Eldintarha Djurgerden", eli niissä oli kirjoitusvirhe molemmissa sanoissa. Lisäksi sisänäytöissä linjanumeroina oli joko "3TPM" tai "3BKI". Voihan nolo!


No, annettakoon nyt nuo virheet anteeksi kun kuitenkin kokonaisuus on hoidettu hyvin. Eldintarha on kuitenkin ymmärrettävä, vaikka siinä kirjoitusvirhe onkin. Ja noissa 3TPM ja 3BKI -tunnuksissa on itse asiassa hyvääkin  matkustaja kiinnittää huomiota siihen, että linjatunnus on outo ja ehkä sitä kautta ymmärtää, että ajellaan poikkeusreittiä.

----------


## risukasa

Tänään 21.9.09 #86 koko päivän linjalla 1/A.

----------


## Albert

21.9.: Ja 76 oli linjalla 10 (siis ne matkustajalaskentavaunut). Vaunussa 50 näyttää edelleen olevan "ylimääräiset mötikät" (laskenta) ovilla. Oli linjalla 9.
Spårakoff oli tilausajossa. Taisi 80 olla myös liikkeellä.
Iltaruuhkaan ehdin nähdä lähteneen "karkkivaunun, pilsnerivaunun ja operaattorivaunun" (manneista), ennen kuin poistuin maisemista.

----------


## Kaid

> Taisi 80 olla myös liikkeellä.


Havaitsin yhden välipalan linjalla 3B/T, joten olisiko ollut juuri 80?

----------


## kuukanko

> Havaitsin yhden välipalan linjalla 3B/T, joten olisiko ollut juuri 80?


Oli.

(kirjoitettu viestin minimipituuden saavuttamiseksi)

----------


## SD202

> Iltaruuhkaan ehdin nähdä lähteneen "karkkivaunun, pilsnerivaunun ja operaattorivaunun" (manneista), ennen kuin poistuin maisemista.


Oikein näit. 1A:lla oli 152 "K-Snacks", 153 "Pilsner Urquell" sekä 154 "Marianne". Operaattorivaunu eli 162 oli linjoilla 6/8. Myös NrI -vaunu 57 näytti tänään viihtyvän linjoilla 6/8.

----------


## ess

> Havaitsin yhden välipalan linjalla 3B/T, joten olisiko ollut juuri 80?


Tuon lisäksi 3B/T:llä oli #85.

----------


## mlahdenm

> Oletan että poikkeusliikenteelle tehtiin erilliset aikataulut, jolloin näyttötaulujen uudelleen ohjelmoiminen sujui "samassa rysäyksessä". Homma ei kuitenkaan sujunut kommelluksitta, sillä usean vaunun ulkonäytöissä luki "Eldintarha Djurgerden", eli niissä oli kirjoitusvirhe molemmissa sanoissa. Lisäksi sisänäytöissä linjanumeroina oli joko "3TPM" tai "3BKI". Voihan nolo!


Perjantai-iltana 18.9. näin useamman vaunun linjalla 3T kohti Eläintarhaa kilvin "3T Tilausajo" (och samma på svenska). Vähän tuokin sattui silmään, mutta kyytiin nousseita matkustajia se ei näyttänyt haittaavan. Sisällä luki sitten "3TPM Eläintarha".

----------


## risukasa

> Perjantai-iltana 18.9. näin useamman vaunun linjalla 3T kohti Eläintarhaa kilvin "3T Tilausajo" (och samma på svenska). Vähän tuokin sattui silmään, mutta kyytiin nousseita matkustajia se ei näyttänyt haittaavan. Sisällä luki sitten "3TPM Eläintarha".


Jep, linjadatassa on virhe jonka takia vaunut kilvittyvät Eirassa automaattisesti noin.

----------


## risukasa

22.9.09 noin kello 12.15

Vaunun #227 edessä tehtiin uukkari odotettavin seurauksin: Auton kylki sisässä, vaunu vaihtoon, ja parinkymmenen minuutin liikennekatkos. Tapahtumapaikka Kaupunginpuutarhan pysäkin jälkeinen risteys Salmisaareen päin.

----------


## risukasa

23.9.09

Ensimmäinen LED-kilpinen NrI #42 aamulla Koskelassa lähdössä vuoroon 58, eli linjalle 6/8.

----------


## Safka

Vaunu 102 liikuskeli linjalla 6x/8 keskiviikkona 23.9. ainakin iltaruuhkan aikaan.

----------


## vristo

> 23.9.09
> Ensimmäinen LED-kilpinen NrI #42 aamulla Koskelassa lähdössä vuoroon 58, eli linjalle 6/8.


Ei kai LED, vaan LCD?

----------


## risukasa

> Ei kai LED, vaan LCD?


Totta, toiveajattelu pulpahti pintaan.  :Tongue: 

Tänään 24.9. vaunu #102 aamun ensimmäisenä lähtijänä linjalla 6/8, vuorossa 64. #42 oli tällä kertaa kokopäivävuorossa, tosin linjalla 7B, eli uusien kilpien hyötyjä ei tänään ulosmitattu. 6/8:lla vastavuoroisesti ja totuttuun tapaan useita nauhakilpisiä, mm. #49 vuorossa 153.

Seitsemän aikaan aamulla #152 (v.73) joutui kolariin Hämeentiellä, naarmut etuoven kulmassa ja taaempi etuoven puolisko jumissa.

#86 1A:lla ruuhkavuoron aamussa.

#216 jämähti puoli yhdentoista jälkeen Haapaniemen pysäkille ykkössuuntaan. Vaunu oli linjalla 9 ja kuulemma nilkutellut jo ainakin Hakaniemestä lähtien, eli oli varmaan halliin matkalla, mutta matka jäi kesken. Ensin vaunu kytkettiin bukseeriin (onnistuneesti!), mutta lopulta saatiinkin ajettua halliin omin voimin. Hajonneesta vaunusta seuraava vuoro myöhästyi yli puoli tuntia.

----------


## GT8N

24.9.

86 /1, 1A. Lähti 14.43 Roineentien 1:n x-vuorossa. Havaintona, että näitä linjan 1 x-vuoroja ei löydy pysäkkiaikatauluista lainkaan. Se niiden hyödystä. Linja 1 kun on niitä linjoja, jolla pysäkkiaikataulun merkitys on ensiarvoisen tärkeä, koska vuorovälit ovat täysin kuralla, kuten kaupungin talouskin.

Aamuruuhkassa 86 tuli Mäkelänkatua etelään ilman linjatunnusta, määränpäänään LINJAT LINJERNA.  :Very Happy: 

Hauska yksityiskohta on myös ytv:n pysäkkiaikatauluissa raitiovaunuilla, kuten tässä. Alareunassa ilmoieteaan, e-merkityistä vuoroista, että e=ei matalalattiabussi. Oikein, suuri ihme on, jos paikalle ilmestyisi matalalattia-auto, ajetaanhan korvausliikennekin normaalisti korkeilla autoilla.  :Smile: 

Puolestaan Mannerheimintien ja Tukholmankadun risteyksessä uusi asfaltti oli vedetty täysin kiskoon kiinni. Muisten kuulleeni jotain kolmen cm:n väistä...

----------


## Safka

> #42 oli tällä kertaa kokopäivävuorossa, tosin linjalla 7B, eli uusien kilpien hyötyjä ei tänään ulosmitattu.


Ainakin illalla 42 liikkui 7B-kilvillä määränpäättömästi. Ehkä siis hyväkin, ettei ollut 6/8:lla, tai tiedä häntä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:59 ----------




> Lähti 14.43 Roineentien 1:n x-vuorossa. Havaintona, että näitä linjan 1 x-vuoroja ei löydy pysäkkiaikatauluista lainkaan.


Eikös ne siellä sentään ole. Roineentieltä ja Brahenkadulta tosin puuttunevat kun jostain syystä kaupunkiin matkaavat hallivaunut aloittavat linjansa vasta Urheilutalolta.

----------


## ratikkakuski

25.9 klo 7.56-

HKL164 VH - Hämeentie - KH

Vaunussa Berocca mainosteippaus

----------


## vristo

> Oikein, suuri ihme on, jos paikalle ilmestyisi matalalattia-auto, ajetaanhan korvausliikennekin normaalisti korkeilla autoilla.


Raitiovaunujen korvauslinjoja ajettaessa matalalattiabusseilla onglema on siinä, että matalalattiabussien ovilinja on usein matalamalla kuin nykyaikaisen helsinkiläisen raitiovaunupysäkin korkea kanttari ja on vaarana, että nykyisin ulospäin aukeavat keski- ja takaovet (ns. vippiovet) eivät avaudu tai ottavat muuten tuohon korkeaa pysäkkikorokkeeseen kiinni. Helbin O405-mersut olivat siitä hyviä juuri ratikkakorvaus-käytössä, että niissä selvisi tuosta ongelmasta korinnostoa käyttamällä. Jos siis muisti ja toki muisti siinä vaiheessa kun "merkillistä rutinaa tai kolinaa" kuului bussin takaosista. Siksi Helb käyttää noita korvauslinjoja ajettaessa bussisarjaa 9631-9645, jonka kääntöovet aukeavat sisäänpäin.

Sama ongelma esiintyy toki niillä pysäkeillä, jotka normaalistikin on yhteiskäytössä bussien ja raitiovaunujen kanssa; esimerkiksi Fredalla on Viiskulmassa sellainen pysäkki raitiolinja 3B:n ja bussilinjan 14 kanssa. Nykyaikaisten matalalattiaraitiovaunujen korotetut pysäkit toimivat huonosti matalalattiaisen bussiliikenteen kanssa ja se onkin asia, joka kannattaa suunnittelijoiden muistaa, kun tehdään yhteisiä joukkoliikenneväyliä bussien ja ratikoiden kesken. Asia toki selviää niin, että tällaisilla osuuksilla pysäkki on toisesta päästään matalampi.

----------


## risukasa

> Raitiovaunujen korvauslinjoja ajettaessa matalalattiabusseilla onglema on siinä, että matalalattiabussien ovilinja on usein matalamalla kuin nykyaikaisen helsinkiläisen raitiovaunupysäkin korkea kanttari ja on vaarana, että nykyisin ulospäin aukeavat keski- ja takaovet (ns. vippiovet) eivät avaudu tai ottavat muuten tuohon korkeaa pysäkkikorokkeeseen kiinni.


 Ja tästä on seurannut jopa bussien jämähtämisiä pysäkille, varmaankin koska ovijarrun pois kytkennässä on ollut vaikeuksia. Kampin pysäkillä tuntuu tapahtuvan kohtalaisen usein näitä.




> Asia toki selviää niin, että tällaisilla osuuksilla pysäkki on toisesta päästään matalampi.


Tai sitten niin että bussin renkaan kulku-ura on korotettu kiskoon nähden, luulisin. Ainakin Hakaniemen pysäkillä kiskot ovat uponneet aika syvälle betonin alapuolelle eivätkä telit kuitenkaan ota mihinkään kiinni.

25.9.09

#71 havaittu vähän Erottajan bukseerihässäkän jälkeen ajamassa kilvillä "Kirurgi" Pitkääsiltaa Hakaniemeen päin. Miehityksenä kikkamies ja kuljettaja.

Ellen ihan väärin muista niin tuo vaunu on tainnut olla viime aikoina Töölössä, eli se on otettu varmaankin linjalta 10. Liekö tuo se sipannut vaunu joka aamun sekamelskan käynnisti. Myöhemmin päivällä sama vaunu tuli vastaan koeajossa Kurvissa 12:22, jotain piilevää vikaa varmaan yritettiin houkutella esiin.

----------


## Albert

> 25.9 klo 7.56-
> HKL164 VH - Hämeentie - KH
> Vaunussa Berocca mainosteippaus


*Tiskiainemainoksesta vitamiinimainokseksi*. Koskela 25.9.

----------


## GT8N

25.9.

52 /3T
80 /1A Nimim."suuret vaunut sijoitettu oikeisiin vuoroihin".
85 /3T
153 /7A (taulussa limoitettiin vuoronumeroksi 77).

----------


## Kaaleppi73

> Vaunu 102 liikuskeli linjalla 6x/8 keskiviikkona 23.9. ainakin iltaruuhkan aikaan.


Samoin näin tämän tyylikkään ilmestyksen linjalla 6 tänään klo 14.14 Hietalahdesta lähteneessä vuorossa..

----------


## late-

> Puolestaan Mannerheimintien ja Tukholmankadun risteyksessä uusi asfaltti oli vedetty täysin kiskoon kiinni. Muisten kuulleeni jotain kolmen cm:n väistä...


Toivoa ei välttämättä tarvitse vielä heittää. Joissain paikoissa rako tehdään jälkikäteen jyrsimällä. En tosin takaa, että näin käy, vaan voi olla väärin tehtykin. Rakennusalalla tuntuu olevan normaalia tehdä asiat sinne päin ja sitten korjata, jos joku huomaa.

----------


## ess

> Toivoa ei välttämättä tarvitse vielä heittää. Joissain paikoissa rako tehdään jälkikäteen jyrsimällä. En tosin takaa, että näin käy, vaan voi olla väärin tehtykin. Rakennusalalla tuntuu olevan normaalia tehdä asiat sinne päin ja sitten korjata, jos joku huomaa.


Näin on ilmeisesti tehty ainakin Pasilan sillalla taannoin.

----------


## Albert

28.9.: Mlnrv 102 oli tänäänkin linjalla 6/8, hyvä niin. Samanlainen 85 samalla linjalla ja jarrut vonkuu!
99 ja 101 vielä kai näkemättä linjaliikenteessä. 
Ja sitten ovat ne viisi väliosaa (lienevät kaikki) Vallilassa. Onko kenelläkään tuoretta tietoa?

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> *Tiskiainemainoksesta vitamiinimainokseksi*. Koskela 25.9.


Ja tänään maanantaina 28.9. tuo 164 1A:lla ainakin iltaruuhkassa.

----------


## 339-DF

Ja vaunu 76 linjalla 4!

----------


## GT8N

28.9.

80 /3B/T
102 tosiaan 6/8:lla, jarrut vonkui siinäkin.  :Confused:

----------


## Tuomask

Tiistaiaamun 29. syyskuuta  yllätys oli manne 152 3T/B:llä (entinen 3B:n suunta). Onko ollut aiemmin? Ei ainakaan monesti.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tiistaiaamun 29. syyskuuta  yllätys oli manne 152 3T/B:llä (entinen 3B:n suunta). Onko ollut aiemmin? Ei ainakaan monesti.


En ole kuullut tai nähnyt, että olisi ollut ennen.

Myös tänään vaunu 76 on linjalla 4.

----------


## Albert

29.9.: HKL 151 linjalla 6/8, päiväsaikaan nähty.
HKL 101 (mlnrv) jo koeajoissa. Tiedossa olevista puuttuu enää vaunun 99 "liikkuminen".
Huom: Vaihde 825 (Hämeentieltä Vallilan halliin etelästä) lienee taas ihan oikeasti lämmin. Sisuskalut olivat käsittelyssä ja korjausmiehet kääntelivät sitä kovasti "magneettikahvallaan". Ja yhden vuorovaunun panivat kääntämään vaihteen suorille. Vaihteen yhteydessä ei ole lämpimien vaihteiden kilpiä (numero, 10 km/h). Ehkä nyt tulee.

----------


## rvk1249

> Tiistaiaamun 29. syyskuuta  yllätys oli manne 152 3T/B:llä (entinen 3B:n suunta). Onko ollut aiemmin? Ei ainakaan monesti.


Ei ole ollut koskaan aikaisemmin mannea kolmosella, ei edes kouluajossa. Enää puuttuu linja 4/4T ja 3B/T vanha 3T suunta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:49 ----------




> 29.9.: HKL 101 (mlnrv) jo koeajoissa. Tiedossa olevista puuttuu enää vaunun 99 "liikkuminen".


Muistaakseni 91 (tai 92) on jo välipala.

----------


## Albert

> Muistaakseni 91 (tai 92) on jo välipala.


*SRS Ry* haluaisi mieluusti tietoja mlnrv-muutoksista ja Nr ykkösistä, joitä käytetään Saksassa. Tiedot päätyvät talteen. Ja niillä *on arvoa* ainakin tulevaisuudessa!
SRS:n uutistoimittajalla ei valitettavasti ole mitään toimivaa kanavaa HKL:n suuntaan, josta tietoa saisi. :Icon Frown: 
On hyvä tietää, että jotain tapahtuu. Mutta juuri tuollainen *tai* -tieto ei paljoa lohduta.

----------


## rvk1249

> *SRS Ry* haluaisi mieluusti tietoja mlnrv-muutoksista ja Nr ykkösistä, joitä käytetään Saksassa. Tiedot päätyvät talteen. Ja niillä *on arvoa* ainakin tulevaisuudessa!
> SRS:n uutistoimittajalla ei valitettavasti ole mitään toimivaa kanavaa HKL:n suuntaan, josta tietoa saisi.
> On hyvä tietää, että jotain tapahtuu. Mutta juuri tuollainen *tai* -tieto ei paljoa lohduta.


En sitten anna edes sitä *tai* tietoa, jos siitä ei ole apua. Tulevaisuuden *arvon* kannalta ei ole väliä talletetaanko se tieto tänään vai viikon päästä. Eli näette sitten, kun vaunu poistuu Vallilasta ja on paljain silmin nähtävissä.

Ja sitten faktatietoa, BS 1 ajossa 29.9.2009 puoli neljän maissa Rautatieasemalla.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Ei ole ollut koskaan aikaisemmin mannea kolmosella, ei edes kouluajossa. Enää puuttuu linja 4/4T ja 3B/T vanha 3T suunta.


Marraskuussa olisi erinomainen mahdollisuus sijoittaa manneja vaikkapa nelosen ruuhkavuoroihin, kun koko liikenne hoidetaan parin viikon ajan Koskelan varikolta.

----------


## ess

> Marraskuussa olisi erinomainen mahdollisuus sijoittaa manneja vaikkapa nelosen ruuhkavuoroihin, kun koko liikenne hoidetaan parin viikon ajan Koskelan varikolta.


Ei taida olla riittävästi koulutettuja kuljettajia sellaiseen...

----------


## jvarala

> *SRS Ry* haluaisi mieluusti tietoja mlnrv-muutoksista ja Nr ykkösistä, joitä käytetään Saksassa. Tiedot päätyvät talteen. Ja niillä *on arvoa* ainakin tulevaisuudessa!
> SRS:n uutistoimittajalla ei valitettavasti ole mitään toimivaa kanavaa HKL:n suuntaan, josta tietoa saisi.
> On hyvä tietää, että jotain tapahtuu. Mutta juuri tuollainen *tai* -tieto ei paljoa lohduta.


Näköhavaintoa MLNRV-91:stä ei ole, mutta näin kyllä ko. vaunun katkaistuna Vallilan pihalla joitakin viikkoja sitten.

----------


## 339-DF

Päivän välipalat - dagens mellanmål - snacks of the day 30.9.2009:

ainakin vaunu 76  linjalla 4 ja linjalla 3 vaunut 80 ja 85 (ex-3T) ja 86 (ex-3B)

----------


## GT8N

Muistelisin, että joskus todella kauan sitten (Loreal-teippausten aikaan) 3T:llä olisi kerran ollut jokin vaunuista 151-154. En kuitenkaan nyt löydä mistään tukea muistikuvilleni. 

Mitä tulee tietoihin mm. MLNRV-muutoksista, ei kenenkään kannata vetää papua sieraimeen, jos toivotaan tarkkoja tietoja. Kaikki tieto on arvokasta, osan arvo tiedostetaan joskus valittettavasti vasta sitten, kun tieto on jo hukattu. Siten on tärkeää havainnoida, että on edes jotain mitä taltoida historiankirjoihin. Tarkin tieto on tietenkin tärkeintä, mutta sitähän ei aina ole saatavissa.

Kaikkein valitettavin tilanne on leveäraidepuolella. Mitään ajantasalla olevia tietoja ei lähes poikkeuksetta ole saatavilla. Kaikki kalustolistat, sijoitukset, muutostyöt, poistot ym. kun tuntuvat olevan valtionsalaisuuksiakin salaisempia. Ja jos tietojen saaminen on nyt vaikeaa, on se myöhemmin historiantutkijoille käytännössä mahdotonta. Salailuyhteikunnassa kun kädettömät poistavat "turhan" ja "ylimääräisen" tiedon tietokannoista keneltäkään kysymättä.

----------


## rvk1249

> Mitä tulee tietoihin mm. MLNRV-muutoksista, ei kenenkään kannata vetää papua sieraimeen, jos toivotaan tarkkoja tietoja.


Niin tai papua sieraimeen, jos ei saa tarkkoja tietoja.

----------


## GT8N

Korostan kuitenkin tätä:




> Tarkin tieto on tietenkin tärkeintä, mutta sitähän ei aina ole saatavissa.


Siten havainnot (epävarmatkin) ovat tärkeitä.

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

> Päivän välipalat - dagens mellanmål - snacks of the day 30.9.2009:
> 
> ainakin vaunu 76  linjalla 4 ja linjalla 3 vaunut 80 ja 85 (ex-3T) ja 86 (ex-3B)


yllä mainittujen ohessa havaittu myös vaunu 102 linjalla 3 (ent. 3B) ja pitkistä manneista 164 linjalla 1A.

Vaunulla 102 matkustaessa erityisesti kiinnitti huomiota muistakin MLNRV:stä tuttu jarrujen vinkuna, sekä sisälämpötila: vaunun välipalassa ja etuosassa lämpötila oli normaali, mutta takaosassa ilmanvaihto pukkasi tulikuumaa ilmaa sisälle. Takaikkunan yläpuolinen lämpömittari vahvisti lämpötilaksi 37°, aika hyvin kun ulkona liikuttiin alle kympin lukemissa...
Eikös näihin vaunuihin pitänyt tulla jäähdytysilmastointi  :Wink:  ?

----------


## Albert

> Niin tai papua sieraimeen, jos ei saa tarkkoja tietoja.


No harmi, kommenttini oli sitten kärkevämpi kuin kuvittelinkaan.
Sellainen ei ollut tarkoitus. En taida oikein hyvin hallita tätä nettikeskustelua.
Toki kaikki tieto on arvokasta!
Pahoittelen  :Embarassed:

----------


## hmikko

> takaosassa ilmanvaihto pukkasi tulikuumaa ilmaa sisälle. Takaikkunan yläpuolinen lämpömittari vahvisti lämpötilaksi 37°, aika hyvin kun ulkona liikuttiin alle kympin lukemissa...
> Eikös näihin vaunuihin pitänyt tulla jäähdytysilmastointi  ?


En ole välipalaratikassa matkustanut, mutta ehkä nuo eivät ole toisiaan poissulkevia vaihtoehtoja. Kaksikerroksisessa IC-vaunussa matkustin kerran kauniina kesäpäivänä kolmen tunnin matkan siten, että lämmityslaite puhalsi kinttuihin tulikuumaa ja ilmastointi pään yläpuolella olevasta venttiilistä kylmää niin paljon kuin aparaatista lähti, koko matkan. Joka pysähdyksen jälkeen uudet matkustajat pyysivät konnaria tekemään asialle jotain, ja hän levitteli käsiään. Kuulemma seonneelle automaatille ei voinut mitään.

----------


## kivisuo

> En ole välipalaratikassa matkustanut, mutta ehkä nuo eivät ole toisiaan poissulkevia vaihtoehtoja. Kaksikerroksisessa IC-vaunussa matkustin kerran kauniina kesäpäivänä kolmen tunnin matkan siten, että lämmityslaite puhalsi kinttuihin tulikuumaa ja ilmastointi pään yläpuolella olevasta venttiilistä kylmää niin paljon kuin aparaatista lähti, koko matkan. Joka pysähdyksen jälkeen uudet matkustajat pyysivät konnaria tekemään asialle jotain, ja hän levitteli käsiään. Kuulemma seonneelle automaatille ei voinut mitään.


Termostaatin mukaan keskimääräinen lämpötila oli tasan ihanteellinen, joten mitään säätöjen muutostarvetta ei ollut. "I am sorry, Dave. I cannot let you do that."

----------


## risukasa

30.9.09

Vaunu #69 on viisas. Se osasi tänään rikkoutua Vallilan hallivaihteiden väliin. Kuljettajaoppilaat saivat harjoitella rauhassa bukseerin tekoa, kun kutoset ja kasit kiersivät häiriön Vallilan pihan kautta. Työntövaunuksi kytkettiin muistaakseni #231.

----------


## iiko

> Ei taida olla riittävästi koulutettuja kuljettajia sellaiseen...


Milläs koulutuksella ne sitten nykyisin liikkuu nykysillä linjoillaan? Vai eikö muka ikinä vaihdella kuskeja Koskelan ja Töölön välillä? Eksyykö Koskelan kuski, jos hän joutuu neloselle? ;-)

----------


## ess

> Milläs koulutuksella ne sitten nykyisin liikkuu nykysillä linjoillaan? Vai eikö muka ikinä vaihdella kuskeja Koskelan ja Töölön välillä? Eksyykö Koskelan kuski, jos hän joutuu neloselle? ;-)


Nykyisillä linjoillaan ne liikkuvat nimenomaan sen mukaan miten on koulutettuja kuljettajia saatavilla. Mikäli koko sinä aikana kun vuoro on ulkona on vuorossa yksi sellainen kuljettaja jolla tarvittavaa koulutusta ei ole, ei tähän vuoroon voida mannea sijoittaa. Mitään kuljettajien pakkosijoittamisia ei harrasteta.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Ei taida olla riittävästi koulutettuja kuljettajia sellaiseen...


No jos ei manneja, niin remppaviikkojen aikana voisi sijoittaa kokeilumielessä kaikki ajokuntoiset välipalanivelet samanaikaisesti neloselle. Jos liikkeelle saataisiin jopa seitsemän mlnrv:a samanaikaisesti, olisi nelosella ruuhkatunteina matkustajapaikkoja noin 10% enemmän - ainakin teoriassa. Kun katselee nelosen kuormia ruuhka-aikaan, lisätilalle olisi ilman muuta tarvetta.

----------


## hylje

Riskinähän on sitten se, että asiakkaat tajuavat millainen on mahdollista ja vaativat hyvää palvelua muulloinkin... vaikkapa täyttämällä välipalatkin täpötäyteen.

----------


## ess

Nelosen ja kympin kuormiin paras ratkaisu olisi mielestäni pariajo ruuhkavuoroissa. Mannejahan voisi käyttää perävaunuina ja vetovaununa sitten Valmet-nivel. Siitä tuskin olisi kuljettajalle juuri haittaa.

----------


## hmikko

> "I am sorry, Dave. I cannot let you do that."


Menee aiheen ohi, mutta tuossahan on ratkaisu VR:n tankeroenglanninkielisiin kuulutuksiin. Jostain syystä ne eivät ikinä lakkaa raastamasta aivoja. Junat suistuilevat raiteilta joka asemalla ("from track"), ikään kuin VR:n vastaavasta henkilökunnasta kukaan ei olisi koskaan matkustanut junalla englanninkielisessä maassa. Se ruotsinkielellä liekehtivä  oven merkkivalo ("brinner") sentään korjattiin. Mutta nyt kun kuulutukset kerran jo tulevat automaatista, niin englanninkielisiin voisi lisensoida HAL 9000:n äänen ja sitten lisätä tuollaisia hieman pahaenteisiä kommentteja väliin, jos joku yrittää tempoa ovenkahvaa ennen aikojaan tms. Kieliasu pitäisi tietysti teettää jollain natiivilla puhujalla, muuten homma on pilalla. Väitän, että tästä saisi suorastaan matkailuvetonaulan. Mahtaakohan se ääninäyttelijä olla vielä hengissä?

----------


## vristo

> Nelosen ja kympin kuormiin paras ratkaisu olisi mielestäni pariajo ruuhkavuoroissa. Mannejahan voisi käyttää perävaunuina ja vetovaununa sitten Valmet-nivel. Siitä tuskin olisi kuljettajalle juuri haittaa.


Olisi erittäin hyvä ratkaisu minustakin. Noinhan toimitaan mm. Bielefeldissä, Kölnissä, Hannoverissa, Baselissa ja Zurichissä. Tuollaiset yhdistelmät voisivat olla liikenteessä arkisin pitkien metrojunien tapaan ja iltaruuhkan jälkeen perävaunut poistettaisiin. 

Ehdotahan HKL-Raitioliikenteen johdolle  :Wink: .

----------


## iiko

> Olisi erittäin hyvä ratkaisu minustakin. Noinhan toimitaan mm. Bielefeldissä, Kölnissä, Hannoverissa, Baselissa ja Zurichissä. Tuollaiset yhdistelmät voisivat olla liikenteessä arkisin pitkien metrojunien tapaan ja iltaruuhkan jälkeen perävaunut poistettaisiin.


Jos noita Manneja pitää ajossa pitää, niin kalusto taitaa olla jo nyt aika tiukalla. Toisaalta eihän tuollainen juna mahtuisi kaikille pysäkeille. 

Nelosen ja kympin ongelmat poistuvat muuta liikennetarjontaa lisäämällä. Pohjoinen metrolinjaus pitää toteuttaa. Nuo kaksi linjaa ovat niin ylikuormitettuja nykyisin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Nelosen ja kympin ongelmat poistuvat muuta liikennetarjontaa lisäämällä. Pohjoinen metrolinjaus pitää toteuttaa. Nuo kaksi linjaa ovat niin ylikuormitettuja nykyisin.


Ei nelosen ja kympin ongelmat johdu mistään muusta kuin aivan liian pienestä kalustokoosta. Kansainvälisesti katsoen 20-metrinen ratikka on ihan minikokoinen.

Tavoitteeksi tulisi asettaa suuremman kalustokoon lisäksi linjojen 3 ja 7 siivoaminen pois Manskulta, millä voidaan sujuvoittaa ja nopeuttaa linjoja 4 ja 10. Investoinnin hinta (Topeliuksenkadun rata) on karkeasti arvioituna viisi miljoonaa euroa, ja se voidaan saada takaisin 2-3 vuodessa (riippuen siitä, millainen yhteisvuoroväli linjoille 3 ja 7 halutaan välillä Eläintarha-Senaatintori).

Vaikka viiden miljoonan sijaan olisi käytettävissä viisisataa miljoonaa, niin pidän silti epätodennäköisenä sitä, että Töölön metro oleellisesti vähentäisi linjojen 4 ja 10 kuormia. Metrollahan olisi näiden ratikoiden kanssa kilpaileva asema vain Oopperalla ja Tullinpuomissa. Metro voisi siis korvata vain hyvin lyhyitä, lähinnä Lasipalatsin ja Oopperan/Tullinpuomin välisiä matkoja, ja tuollaisella hyvin lyhyellä matkalla matka-aikaetu on ratikan puolella metron syväasemien huonon/hitaan saavutettavuuden vuoksi. Laskennallisessa vuorovälissäkään ei ole eroa 4&10 vs (automaatti)metro.

Havainto eiliseltä: 1.10.09 linjalla 4 taas vaunu 76. Olispa niitä enemmänkin täälläpäin...

----------


## vristo

> Toisaalta eihän tuollainen juna mahtuisi kaikille pysäkeille.


Olet oikeassa, ei nykyään mahtuisikaan. 

Mutta siitäkin huolimatta olen sitä mieltä, että nelosen ja kympin vakiojuna voisi koostua aina (oli se sitten Manne tai Nr) välipalallisesta nivelvaunusta, jonka jäljessä olisi välipalaton nivelvaunu. Tällaisen yhdistelman pituus olisi vajaa 47 metriä, mikä ei ole mitenkaan tavaton pituus raitiotiejunalle Euroopassa. Sellainen juna voisi kulkea kummallakin linjalla tasatahtiaikataulun mukaan (esim. 10-7,5 min), jolloin yhteisellä osuudella olisi varsin tiheä vuoroväli.

----------


## Jusa

Kunhan nyt ensin joutaisi 1A: lta välipalanivelet Manskun linjoille.

----------

